# A few wildflower i.d.'s please



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are a few wildflowers from the great state of Texas that I need help with there I.D. And if the bees work them or not. My "Wildflowers of Texas" book is on the way just not here yet. Also, Dragonfly if you reads this. What about broom weed for the bees. 

First is the most abundant. I am covered up in this. 





Tons of this but not as much as the above. I think this may be Golden Rod. Though its not blooming yet.





Last but not least. Not a ton of this but its blooming.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

the fisrt one I am not familiar with well 'cause I live in Mass but the other two pics are too small to identify just little thumbnails


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry. Fixed it.


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

The first picture is Snow-On-the-Mountain, not sure how much the bees work it. It is in the milkweed family.
The second one, I'm not sure, but I'm guessing Mare's Tail, and that's probably not the real name - just what us Okies call it.
The third one is not something that I've seen growing on these plains.
Sunflowers are just now starting to bloom, ironweed is blooming, haven't seen any goldenrod yet, but I've got plenty of ragweed, yuk.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks. The Sunflowers have been blooming here for 3-4 weeks now. We got about a .25 inch of rain 4 days ago and the plants I posted really grew. If I would have taken those pics last Sunday they would not look near as good. Wish I could get a inch or 5.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

third one looks like it may be something in the flox family


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The first is either snow on the prairie or snow on the mountain.
Not sure about the second one. Do you have a closer shot you can post?
Third one is wild verbena. Good butterfly plant, but I don't recall seeing bees on it much.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure #3 is Dames' Rocket


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Snow on the prairie produces a decent flow some years.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some closer pics of the 2nd. Not blooming yet. But will soon, I hope.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm Derek. You've got me stumped on that one.
I don't recognize the foliage as any wildflower that I've seen in this area. The foliage looks a little similar to mullein, but mullein doesn't typically branch out like that. It also looks a little like golden crownbeard, but that bloomed here months ago. I'll be interested to know what it is, and please post a photo when it blooms.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

If anyone would have had it. I thought it would have been you Dragonfly. With the 1.5" of rain today I hope it takes off and blooms. I will post the blooms.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Ross said:


> Snow on the prairie produces a decent flow some years.


If it's not a good nectar source this year. It's at least a great Pollen source. With the rains we have had the last few days, it has bloomed like crazy. I have never seen them bring in this much pollen. The bumble bees and paper wasp were working it really hard too.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Derek1 said:


> Here are some closer pics of the 2nd. Not blooming yet. But will soon, I hope.



This turned out to be GOLDEN ROD!!!!  Well I am 98% sure. I did not have my camera tonight, but I will take some pics tomorrow. I took/posted those 1 month ago and it is just starting to bloom.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek, glad to know what they are. I didn't recognize it, but that's probably because I don't have any I've planted lots of goldenrod seeds, but they don't seem to do well in this area.


----------



## genecot (Nov 10, 2003)

just off the cuff the third one looks like prarie verbena, I'll double check.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

As promised. Here are pics of the 2nd. Golden Rod. They are not in full bloom yet. But will be real soon.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Dame's rocket only has 4 petals per flower. I believe #3 is some variety of phlox. It looks very much like thelow-growing plox in my garden... could be a garden escape.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hobie said:


> I believe #3 is some variety of phlox.


It's wild verbena. Very common in this area, and blooms spring to fall. I have some blooming in the field right now. Wild phlox usually has a short bloom time here, and the flower heads are larger and longer.


----------

